# Location of GFI recepticle for whirlpool tub



## Heaven

A plumber has a 24" chord on the whirlpool pump under the tub and wants to know if he can place the outlet under the tub also. I'm not a plumber and section P2720 doesn't address this. We have NEC 2008. Is there a section that will describe what is required? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Re: Location of GFI recepticle for whirlpool tub

Heaven,



			
				Heaven said:
			
		

> A plumber has a 24" chord on the whirlpool pump under the tub and wants to know if he can place the outlet under the tub also. I'm not a plumber and section P2720 doesn't address this. We have NEC 2008. Is there a section that will describe what is required? Thanks in advance.


The plumber needs to stay away for electrical outlet installations, period.  However, for the electician see;

"2008 NEC, VII.  Hydromassage Bathtubs.

The pumps electric outlet is usually under the tub near the motor area; where it is accessible by removing the panel used to access and service or remove the pump.

See 680.2 Definitions.  Hydromassage Bathtub. (whirlpool tub)

Hope this helps,

Uncle Bob


----------



## fatboy

Re: Location of GFI recepticle for whirlpool tub

"The plumber needs to stay away for electrical outlet installations, period."

Now that's funny.......

But yes UB is right, under tub is location that makes most sense, and where we find them.


----------



## raider1

Re: Location of GFI recepticle for whirlpool tub

Provided that the receptacle will be accessible from the pump access panel you can install the receptacle under the hydromassage bathtub.

Remember that if you are working under the 2008 NEC you must use a single receptacle for this because 680.71 requires that the hydromassage bathtub be supplied by an individual branch circuit.

Lastly remember that under the 2008 NEC the GFCI protection device for the hydromassage bathtub must be located in a readily accessible location. (See 680.71)

Chris


----------



## Heaven

Re: Location of GFI recepticle for whirlpool tub

Duh, I'm sorry, it is the electrician that I am talking to and he said he usually puts it under and asked if that was ok per the whirlpool installation, he has no MII's (not sure if they would call this out anyway). Thanks for the leads,


----------



## globe trekker

Re: Location of GFI recepticle for whirlpool tub

Chris ( and others ),

Recently I saw a " non-GFCI "  rated receptacle installed underneath the tub area, with the motor being plugged in

to it, and then directly on the opposite side of the wall, there was a " GFCI " rated receptacle wired ahead of the

" non-GFCI " rated receptacle [ same circuit ].    This was a dedicated circuit leading back to the interior elec. panel.

No breakers were installed in the panel yet,  so not sure if the electrician will install a GFCI rated breaker in to it.

*QUESTION  # 1:*  Is this a compliant type of install?

*QUESTION # 2:*  Where ' _should_ ' the GFCI rated breaker be installed?

Thanks!   

.


----------



## raider1

Re: Location of GFI recepticle for whirlpool tub



			
				globe trekker said:
			
		

> Chris ( and others ),
> 
> Recently I saw a " non-GFCI "  rated receptacle installed underneath the tub area, with the motor being plugged in
> 
> to it, and then directly on the opposite side of the wall, there was a " GFCI " rated receptacle wired ahead of the
> 
> " non-GFCI " rated receptacle [ same circuit ].    This was a dedicated circuit leading back to the interior elec. panel.   No breakers were installed in the panel yet,  so not sure if the electricain will install a GFCI rated breaker in to it.
> 
> *QUESTION  # 1:*  Is this a compliant type of install?
> 
> *QUESTION # 2:*  Where ' _should_ ' the GFCI rated breaker be installed?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> .


Under the 2008 NEC the circuit supplying the pump for a hydromassage bathtub must be an individual branch circuit which means that there can be no other receptacles on that circuit and the receptacle for the tub must be a single receptacle and not a duplex.

If instead of a GFCI receptacle up stream from the receptacle under the tub they install a "deadfront" GFCI which looks like a GFCI receptacle with the test and reset buttons but does not have any slots that you could plug a cord into, then you would be OK.

You don't necessarily need a GFCI breaker. The receptacle can be protected by a GFCI device like the "deadfront" GFCI I mentioned earlier.

Hope this helps

Chris


----------



## globe trekker

Re: Location of GFI recepticle for whirlpool tub

Thanks Chris!    

.


----------



## raider1

Re: Location of GFI recepticle for whirlpool tub

Your welcome.  

Chris


----------



## peach

Re: Location of GFI recepticle for whirlpool tub

so..let's say it's not residential (like a big hotel).. under 2005 NEC, and they plug into the existing GFCI circuit.

well, OK, it's still residential, but a big remodel where they are replacing a tub (maybe a soaking tub.. maybe a whirlpool)..

Thanks


----------



## jumper

Re: Location of GFI recepticle for whirlpool tub



			
				peach said:
			
		

> so..let's say it's not residential (like a big hotel).. under 2005 NEC, and they plug into the existing GFCI circuit.well, OK, it's still residential, but a big remodel where they are replacing a tub (maybe a soaking tub.. maybe a whirlpool)..
> 
> Thanks


I do not see any difference in the requirements in Art 680 part VII for residential applications.

When did hotel rooms, other than suites with kitchens, become dwelling units (residential)?

680.71, 2005, does not state an individual circuit is required nor does it say the GFCI device shall readily accessible. The distance from tub to receptacles requiring GFCI protection was increased from 5 ft to 6 ft in 2008.


----------



## jim baird

Re: Location of GFI recepticle for whirlpool tub

Re the OP,

Maybe there's method to the madness of a two-foot cord on that pump motor, since the motor itself must be accessible, so too will be the GFI, and the manufacturer saves on electric cord.


----------



## JBI

Re: Location of GFI recepticle for whirlpool tub

The method to the madness is simple, really. If the cord is only 2' long, and can't reach an outlet other the one placed under the tub you are less likely to bury the motor behind solid construction, as opposed to providing the requisite access panel. I have had people question the need for the access panel... "My plumber says these motors never go bad anyway, so why do we need that ugly panel in our beautiful tile?"


----------

